# website theft



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

*Website theft* 
This is so blatant:

Compare:

http://www.louiespropainting.com/index.html

to:

www.ecopainting.ca

I called the owner, no luck.
I called the host/designer nothing.

I contacted HostGator, their host, and they say there is nothing they can do
without a DMCA complaint. 
Amazing how every host including Microsoft support team is able to eliminate
blatant website theft but Hostgator needs the whole legal procedure.

Again compare :
http://www.louiespropainting.com/index.html
to:
www.ecopainting.ca

It's so obvious, it's funny.
Even with the Wayback Machine archives available, they still host a cheat!
__________________
George Z
Toronto Painting
www.GTAPainters.com


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep there is a big similarity there in the word for word paragraphs. 
I could not get the maine site to open anything other than the home page and color selector.
How did you find theirs? google?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

I use this service almost every week:

http://www.copyscape.com/?results

You type your URL and it finds the offending sites


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

thanks for that web address... this happens to us at least once a year.


WOW JUST FOUND ANOTHER ONE GOSH DARN IT CANT PEOPLE HIRE AD WRITERS OR DO IT THEM SELVES? 

http://abrushwithexcellence.com/content1.html his 

http://welovepainting.com mine


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Holy Double Vision Batman


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

George,

Hire an attorney. I did when it happened to me. It cost me up front, but the offender wound up sending me a check that more than covered the attorney's fees, and I still get a check twice a year.

Brian Phillips


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the copyscape site George.
The copy does'nt open at all now, so i guess you are doing the right things.


----------



## Crown Restoration (Jul 29, 2007)

George Z said:


> *Website theft*
> This is so blatant:
> 
> Compare:
> ...


 
Well, I guess I won't copy your website when I get mine going.

Dang, I liked that thing too.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

So what happened? Any updates?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Nathan said:


> So what happened? Any updates?


It looks like the offending (offensive) site is down.
Something must have worked.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

OK, wasn't sure if you knew what happened or not. Glad it worked out.


----------



## Rick Anderson (Sep 29, 2007)

*Brian*



Brian said:


> George,
> 
> Hire an attorney. I did when it happened to me. It cost me up front, but the offender wound up sending me a check that more than covered the attorney's fees, and I still get a check twice a year.
> 
> Brian Phillips


hi brian

can you share any details?

rick


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for bumping this topic up. I just found two new sites with copy ripped from mine...


----------



## Rick Anderson (Sep 29, 2007)

*george*



George Z said:


> *Website theft*
> This is so blatant:
> 
> Compare:
> ...


george

i was just wondering...does it matter that the guy doesnt live in toronto at all....or does he?

rick


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Rick Anderson said:


> george
> 
> i was just wondering...does it matter that the guy doesnt live in toronto at all....or does he?
> 
> rick


I heard that Google doesn't like duplicatte content
and spiders can't know who the offender is.

Also in the non local results, we are all competing for Google Real estate


----------



## Rick Anderson (Sep 29, 2007)

George Z said:


> I heard that Google doesn't like duplicatte content
> and spiders can't know who the offender is


i discovered that after launching the mother ship www.vancouversbestpainters.com saturated with content and a stranglehold on first for over two yrs now with 3 separate searches.....but then we followed it up with www.whistlersbestpainters.com and www.torontosbestpainters.com duplicating the content...

google has ignored toronto and whistler...even though they're great looking sites and legitimately producing huge coin yearly..due to the duplicity of the content...

i almost feel lucky that the mothership hasnt been spanked out of the generics..

we know what we have to work on though

rick


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Well, Louie's a handsome devil, isn't he?
What is the big deal?

Looks like pretty much straight forward generic websites to me...

Spend the BIG bucks on a whiz bang uber full color glossy black and white light show with licensed metal soundtrack then you got something to complain about that may get results for you.
r


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

When you are checking for plagarists, check pages other than your home page. I did so today, and found 17 sites using my materials.

Brian Phillips


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Brian said:


> When you are checking for plagarists, check pages other than your home page. I did so today, and found 17 sites using my materials.
> 
> Brian Phillips


well this is kind of timely isnt it?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Through some stones at me while you are at it. Gave a list of site I liked to web guru and he copied a members stuff. In the process of changing that now. (should be done this week)


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Through some stones at me while you are at it.


I'm not throwing stones at anyone. (But my lawyer might  ).

I understand that someone might make a mistake and think it's okay to copy a little here and there. But some of the things I've seen are just insane. For example, one guy failed to delete the tracking script on my pages, so his pages started showing up on my reports. Another guy, in Florida, has abundant references to Houston (my city) on his web site. These guys seem to just cut and paste and hope nobody reads it-- and apparently they can't.

When I've checked on copy cats in the past I focused on my home page. Vermontpainter alerted me to someone using another page from my site, and that caused me to look deeper. So thanks again for that heads up Scott.

As I mentioned to Scott, the funny thing is I have let people use some of my material in the past-- when they asked ahead of time. And I've rewritten some of my material for others. I've not above giving someone a hand, but if someone wants to reach into my pocket and help himself... that's a different story.

Another thing I find almost amusing is that some of the most popular pieces for others to copy are articles on honesty and integrity. The irony is amusing; the hypocrisy isn't.

End of rant.

Moral of the story: look beyond your home page for copy cats. If you find them, stomp on them quickly, decisively, and without remorse. They must not be allowed to reproduce.

Brian Phillips


----------

